# DaYan Zhanchi



## 95Rifles (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello,

I bought a Zhanchi from puzzle addictions. Now this is my 2nd Zhanchi, my first being stickerless. I expected a cube similar to my Lubix Fusion, currently my main, which is smooth and fast. Now this Zhanchi has been lubed with Lubix by me and came pre-lubed. I didn't like the tensions that came on it as it kept popping so I tightened it.

The corners of the cube keep wobbling and it feels very loose even when its super tight. I have loosened it off this morning so I can corner cut again but I'm disappointed as it wasn't what I expected.

Can anyone help me "fix" my corners and explain why the cube feels so different to my 1st Zhanchi and this GuHong?

To give you an idea of what this cube is like, it feels like my Haiyan memory and locks up way more than that...
Thanks,


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 15, 2012)

Same happens with my A-V. I tighten it so it feels really tight, and its still really loose ?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jan 15, 2012)

I think you have two problems here. A zhanchi should roughly feel like a av (slightly crispy), even with lubix. From what you've written I suspect that you have your tensions too tight, possibly uneven as well. I would suggest also, out of hardware that you try to adapt your turning style. The zhanchi is far smoother and more tolerant than an av which IMO is leagues behind the zhanchi in corner cutting. Be more gentle with the zhanchi in other words. Posted from an iPad. Hope this helps


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 15, 2012)

I use to use a zhanchi as my main before when I sub 35. 
Then when I got my hand onto a guhong prelube with lubix, I threw away my zhanchi ~~
Guhongs are smooth and I expected the zhanchi to be the same but ..

When I set the tensions loose to the speed I wan,it pops even with the torps.
The corners feel wobbly and sucks a lot.
I don't know why many people love it maybe i got a lousy stock,I'll try the ultimate lubix zhanchi from lubix soon.


----------



## 95Rifles (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I have chekced my tensions, they seem pretty even, I pulled the caps out from the core and roughly checked they were all equidistant.

My stickerless Zhanchi which I tensioned myself cut up to about 60 degrees. I'm getting back into this one and after a bit of fiddling it feels good. Not as clicky as my Memory but it feels nice.
I think I'm pretty gentle turner, except when it comes to my E perm which I finish in a yank... I'll keep persevering, it needs broken in and lubed on the pieces alongside the core but I'm not using anymore Lubix, precious stuff...

Thanks for the replies, my other Zhanchi was and is smooth after breaking in over a few months.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a Zhanchi. I haven't lubed it, kept the torpedos in and tightened the tensions. I think the tensions aren't completely the same, but it works for me - I'll yry to fix that with some metal washers. It only pops about once a week (usually on weekends :confused. It's quite crispy, rarely over/under turns, and I love it. And I haven't completely broken it in yet, I've had it for less than a month.

I know this sounds like a review, but that's all the information I can give you.


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jan 15, 2012)

My modded Guhong is better than my new Zhanchi as of now. One issue i found with the Zhanchi is that it isn't as sensitive with tensioning as compared to the Guhong . So maybe thats where your problem lies.


----------



## skeletonboy (Jan 15, 2012)

You might want to take the whole thing apart and re-assemble it again. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRp-Pz_XnX4
Try ti fiddle with the tensions a bit more, see if loosening helps it. And don't worry about popping, everyone who has a Zhanchi set at any tension will pop. My Zhanchi popped 3 times in a solve and 10 more times non-solving. It doesn't pop much at all, it really is a very good anti-popping cube for it's speed and smoothness.

Oh and a a thing I highly advise you do is the CPM mod: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8QtPetMAK0
The CPM mod helps the most in my opinion, not even the 48p+Corner mod helps too much. But I did it anyway, and it is super great. My Zhanchi now is very fast, still pops just as much as before which is rarely, and is smooth; just perfect for solving. 
If you're doing the CPM mod, don't be afraid to take of quite a bit of plastic, it helps a lot.


----------



## SiTeMaRo (Mar 24, 2016)

I got my first Dayan Zhanchi Stickerless today, and first thing that I noticed is that is a little too bumpy. And it's way too fast for me because it had too much lube inside. I tkink they put lubix exceeding. I cleaned out a bit of the lube inside, and it's better know. I didn't found any bad things, and it's a very good cube.


----------



## SiTeMaRo (Apr 8, 2016)

Forgot to mention about spring noises. They're very annoyning. I tried to lube inside the core, but the noises keep happening.
Overall, It's a good cube.


----------



## dskids (Apr 8, 2016)

SiTeMaRo said:


> Forgot to mention about spring noises. They're very annoyning. I tried to lube inside the core, but the noises keep happening.
> Overall, It's a good cube.


To eliminate spring noise you really have to apply lube inside the center pieces, at the points where the springs make contact with the screws and washers. Typically a heavier lube such as Wt 5 / 50k is used for this.


----------

